# Bare feet!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, i don't think i will ever get used to seeing people walking around shopping malls bare footed doing their shopping! It's surreal to me, i just can't get over that one  and think it's completely mad 

It's not just shopping malls either, you see Australians walking up the street in the middle of a busy city bare footed! Are these people not at risk of contracting Hepatitis B or am i just totally naive and stupid


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

They've obviously never been hit by a shopping trolley! Ouch!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh dear, that i wouldn't want to see!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

OK that's a bit gross. Is this supermarket across the street from the beach? If not, I can't see any excuse in not wearing shoes. 

Here people wear thongs all the time and that's offensive enough LOL (although Americans are just as bad for that, admittedly). 

in the US a lot of convenience stores etc have signs on the door that say "No shirt, no shoes, no service". It works LOL


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to OZ , yes that's one of the quirks here, I've seen it more in Sydney than Melbourne, can't comment on Brisbane or Adelaide. Parents here don't seem to mind it and the kids do it because they've seen other kids do it and no one says anything. They must have some tough soles by the time they're all grown up.

I still refuse to do the barefoot thing (except on the beach) but I do the thongs thing from time to time (but more often than not sandals). It's not Summer for me unless I can wear thongs or sandals outside.



scottishcelts said:


> Ok, i don't think i will ever get used to seeing people walking around shopping malls bare footed doing their shopping! It's surreal to me, i just can't get over that one  and think it's completely mad
> 
> It's not just shopping malls either, you see Australians walking up the street in the middle of a busy city bare footed! Are these people not at risk of contracting Hepatitis B or am i just totally naive and stupid


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Tiffany, Amaslam, no, not just supermarkets beside beaches, it's all over here in QLD and i think it's disgusting, their feet must be manky. There is no excuse for it at all, flip flops (they call them thongs here but i refuse as thongs to me are a type of underwear) are ideal for wearing in the heat.

At first i would just glare at their feet incredulously, now i just grimace 

I don't understand the logic behind it!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Sandals are fine, but thongs get so dirty so quickly that they end up looking a bit yucky after only a few uses! i agree that wearing sandals is part of what makes summer feel like summer though.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Another thing that bothers me is when Australians come into your home here ie workmen, they think it's more acceptable to remove their boots and socks outside your front door and waltz into your house with their smelly, sweaty feet! 

I would rather have the workboots on my floor.


----------



## i n a d (Jan 30, 2009)

I am from Australia and I find it gross some times. 
I grew up in a small country town by the beach and it didnt matter then if you did not wear shoes as a kid! 
But when I am in the city i expect to see people wearing shoes, the ground is filthy! but it is not unusual to see people running around in bare feet in a small beacside town during the summer...


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

inad I can appreciate that people near the sea would be barefoot. It makes sense. But in the city or more than 200m from the beach people should put on a pair of shoes!

like I said, it's similar in the US in some places, so even though I find it gross it's not a cultural thing for me LOL


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Can't see anything wrong with going barefoot! Why should anyone have to wear shoes if they don't want to? I hate shoes and take them off a the first possible opportunity. I do wear thongs, on my feet, when I go shopping but that's it and only because I don't want to get anything stuck in my feet.. Even at work, in summer, I wear thong type sandals. Even in Scotland I only wore them when I went out because it was usually too cold not too. It's no more unhygenic than wear shoes and it's easier to clean your feet. Guess you'll just have to get used to it 'cos Aussies are not going to change.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Can't see anything wrong with going barefoot! Why should anyone have to wear shoes if they don't want to? I hate shoes and take them off a the first possible opportunity. I do wear thongs, on my feet, when I go shopping but that's it and only because I don't want to get anything stuck in my feet.. Even at work, in summer, I wear thong type sandals. Even in Scotland I only wore them when I went out because it was usually too cold not too. It's no more unhygenic than wear shoes and it's easier to clean your feet. Guess you'll just have to get used to it 'cos Aussies are not going to change.


Oh yeah, not only are they not gonna change but they are in for a heck of a load of infectious diseases and i for one don't want you all entering my house with your manky smelly feet


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Yup, in adelaide some peeps go barefoot too.
BOGANS mostly.

I have only seen it twice since i have been here........................and both times the person had the hardest, thickest dirtiest heel skin imagineable.............bleurk!

What i find more distressing is larger, older women letting it all hang out of vest tops, mini skirts and designer tramp shorts!!!! Shudder at the thought.

Oh, and has anyone spotted the older generation in skirt, socks, boots! yes boots, and a hat yet??? I have.................................on the hottest day of the year!

Only in the land down under eh??? Gotta love the diversity, even if we Brit find going barefoot a sign of rampant poverty from the 1930's to the 1950 era..................


ScottishCelt....................you are so right..............flipflops; thongs is a pair of foundation garment for the girls, so we dont get vpl!!!!!!!


TC
Jane


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Ok, i don't think i will ever get used to seeing people walking around shopping malls bare footed doing their shopping! It's surreal to me, i just can't get over that one  and think it's completely mad
> 
> It's not just shopping malls either, you see Australians walking up the street in the middle of a busy city bare footed! Are these people not at risk of contracting Hepatitis B or am i just totally naive and stupid


Hahaha this is great timing....I had this conversation yesterday with my ozzie fella. We went to a shopping mall and i saw some people for the first time bare footed. I asked my fella is that an ozzie thing? cos back in england the chavs walk around bare footed, where i grow up the trampy kids walked around barefooted. He told me nah its just an ozzie thing. This morning he went to the shop...bare footed....i was abit well ugh is he word. I asked him why and he said why not???? well i told him that it was a chavy/Bogan thing to do when i grew up and he just said English people are obssessed with covering up...like its not cos its freezing over there!!! So sore subject in my house...lol luckily when we went to do our weekly shop he wore shoes...ummmm maybe i gave him a complex...haha


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Northernmover it's mad isn't it - i think all shapes and sizes here don't care about what they flaunt as it's too hot to give a damn (tis a real eye opener though isn't it )

Anytime i've seen barefooted people (and it's every day here) - their feet are mingin!

Oh yeah - the old man thing with the mad shorts and braces and the long highland snow socks and boots - hilarious hee hee hee - the 1st time i saw that my gob hit the floor!  - it's a ridiculous sight but i think the idea behind it is too stop anything biting the legs.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Hahaha this is great timing....I had this conversation yesterday with my ozzie fella. We went to a shopping mall and i saw some people for the first time bare footed. I asked my fella is that an ozzie thing? cos back in england the chavs walk around bare footed, where i grow up the trampy kids walked around barefooted. He told me nah its just an ozzie thing. This morning he went to the shop...bare footed....i was abit well ugh is he word. I asked him why and he said why not???? well i told him that it was a chavy/Bogan thing to do when i grew up and he just said English people are obssessed with covering up...like its not cos its freezing over there!!! So sore subject in my house...lol luckily when we went to do our weekly shop he wore shoes...ummmm maybe i gave him a complex...haha


Hey b.c It's a bit of a shocker isn't it - thought at first they had escaped from the local loonie bin but no just the locals lol 

Make him scrub his feet  Do chavs do that in England, do you mean a scanky minger when you use the word chav? I thought a chav was the same as the Scottish 'ned'. well there you go, just learn something today.

Even Scottish mingers don't walk around barefooted in the summer


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey b.c It's a bit of a shocker isn't it - thought at first they had escaped from the local loonie bin but no just the locals lol
> 
> Make him scrub his feet  Do chavs do that in England, do you mean a scanky minger when you use the word chav? I thought a chav was the same as the Scottish 'ned'. well there you go, just learn something today.
> 
> Even Scottish mingers don't walk around barefooted in the summer


Can't help laughing at you lots obsession with barefeet! God gave us feet not shoes! I am not a chav, bogan or minger, in fact I am the mother of 4 grown sons, grandmother to 4 teenagers and work as a professional and I just love walking about in barefeet. You don't know what you're missing. You should try it sometime!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Can't help laughing at you lots obsession with barefeet! God gave us feet not shoes! I am not a chav, bogan or minger, in fact I am the mother of 4 grown sons, grandmother to 4 teenagers and work as a professional and I just love walking about in barefeet. You don't know what you're missing. You should try it sometime!


Hey Aussiejock, just another aussie thing we have yet to get used to. 

I love my petite precious tender rose scented feet 

Or is that something else i can smell lol (coming from my mouth i hear you say )


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Whats wrong with not wearing shoes. I grew up in Zimbabwe and we are the same not wearing shoes, so its more of a hot country thing not an Aussie thing. Aussie's are always telling me to put shoes on my kids and I get dirty looks at the supermarket. You don't know what you are missing, getting back to nature.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

No thanks - there are enough diseases going around without picking any up via my feet


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I grew up in a hot country, and I was raised to believe that walking barefooted was trashy  

I personally find it uncomfortable...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> I grew up in a hot country, and I was raised to believe that walking barefooted was trashy
> 
> I personally find it uncomfortable...


I agree, it 's disgusting, dirty and there's no need for it at all, especially when you can go and buy flip flops and they don't cost a lot of money.


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that’s a Queensland thing. I’ve never seen anybody do it in twenty-something years in Canberra (or in New South Wales or Victoria).

And we all know Queensland is a different country!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yer not joking - it's hick land up here


----------



## breaker144 (Nov 25, 2011)

scottishcelts said:


> Ok, i don't think i will ever get used to seeing people walking around shopping malls bare footed doing their shopping! It's surreal to me, i just can't get over that one  and think it's completely mad
> 
> It's not just shopping malls either, you see Australians walking up the street in the middle of a busy city bare footed! Are these people not at risk of contracting Hepatitis B or am i just totally naive and stupid


you said it look mum no shoes to clean lets the feet grow propertly


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

typical english/british, no matter where you go you moan! If you dont like what the Oz people do, do as you say in england and ****** off home!


----------



## Jeshika (Jul 26, 2011)

The Australians that go to Bali are worse. They don't wear shoes or shirts.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

One of our friends is a Paramedic and it's a personal peeve of his. 

He has treated 3 people this year already who have had serious cuts from glass as a result of walking barefoot in the city. One of the people he treated was a toddler who needed 8stitches in the soles of her feet.


----------

